# Sybreed Guitar Rig?



## engage757 (Oct 31, 2012)

ANyone know what Drop is running now? Having a hard time finding anything online!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 31, 2012)

Last time I saw Sybreed live I think he was using the older model rackmount POD.


----------



## Dan (Oct 31, 2012)

I'll drop him an email for you, but i know he uses an age old POD like Ross said. His excuse was "why fix what isn't broken". Good mantra.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 31, 2012)

Whatever he used on their latest album, it sounds subpar in comparison to the gear used to record the massive guitars of TPOA.


----------



## DLG (Oct 31, 2012)

Dan said:


> I'll *drop* him an email for you.



I see what you did there


----------



## Dan (Oct 31, 2012)

DLG said:


> I see what you did there



I know him as Thomas, that was totally unintentional.... and awesome.


----------



## Bigfan (Oct 31, 2012)

Dan said:


> His excuse was *"why fix whats broken"*. Good mantra.



Because it's broken? That's my excuse for fixing things


----------



## Dan (Oct 31, 2012)

^  Fix'd


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 27, 2013)

Bump. I too have been wondering this since back in Sept. when I first heard the new Sybreed album.

Dude...I gotta know how you get that deep, bassy, but SUPER TIGHT tone Drop has. (Like, it's not even djenty. It just sounds tight.)


----------



## Zulphur (Feb 27, 2013)

At least for recording , he was indeed using the old pod 2.0 (rack model) along with some version of Guitar Rig . I remember reading that in some of his YT videos.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Feb 27, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Bump. I too have been woo denning this since back in Sept. when I first heard the new Sybreed album.
> 
> Dude...I gotta know how you get that deep, bassy, but SUPER TIGHT tone Drop has. (Like, it's not even djenty. It just sounds tight.)



I read somewhere that he uses outrageously huge strings (even by sevenstring standards  ), so that probably has an effect on his tone


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 27, 2013)

WhiteWalls said:


> I read somewhere that he uses outrageously huge strings (even by sevenstring standards  ), so that probably has an effect on his tone



I have heard that too. I think he uses like a 16-65 or 17-68 custom set. On a six-string.....dude.....he has a RG2228. Idk why he doesn't use that.

Edit: I am listening to _God is an Automaton_ right now. Killer album! And I remembered, I had an old PRS SE Custom 22 (only 22 frets and it had like a 24.5" scale length, as opposed to a standard 25" or 25.5"). But I had a custom set of 13-70 on that axe and kept it in Drop-A# (In Flames and Sybreed tuning), and that axe roared!


----------



## alvaro (Sep 4, 2013)

bump!!

The old POD thing is true, i remember Thomas himself telling that on the old Sybreed boards forum.

On Antares he used also some REALLY OLD IK's AmpliTube VST version for reamping some tracks, maybe 6 guitar tracks in total. He seems to love vintage soft/firmware hahaha.

IMHO the best SybreeD's guitar tone is in TPOA. This combination of thick and tight tone is utterly unreal. 

I have tried to replicate that on my guitar covers, but a 300 euro cheap guitar doesn't help so much!!! hope get a better gear this year.


----------



## Joose (Sep 4, 2013)

I would love to have a variation of Drop's tones on God Is An Automaton. TPOA did sound incredible, but GIAA has my favorite overall production, as far as their albums go.


----------



## Gram negative (Sep 5, 2013)

Those literally look like bass strings.

You cant see much in the back ground.....is he plugged into an Orange?


----------



## chassless (Sep 5, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I think he uses like a 16-65 or 17-68 custom set.



makes much sense, i had a 17-68 set on my 25.5 tuned to C standard, that i would switch to drop A#, and B standard, and they ruled ! it even had a wound B string (tuned to G/F# i think it was a .24)
anyways it was a custom set that was balanced to make about 24lb of tension each on B standard, which is about the same as 52-12 on E. i like that extra tension because it feels more comfortable and stable under my hands and i feel that this extra strength makes my guitar sound huge and powerful. i miss that set, i think i had bought the last one in my country sadly.


----------

